# Take me with



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Yup, me again. If anyone has room Saturday, I would be more than happy to pay my share.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't forgot about you man. I havent been in a while got work this weekend but looking to go next. will let you know and see if you're interested.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I am working the air show today but am up for going Saturday if anyone has a spot open. If not, I may haul out the kayak if anyone wants to go do that.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

He's lookin for 2

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/showthread.php/4561-Have-room-for-2-Sat


----------

